# Kettenblätter austauschen Suntour XCT JR Kurbel



## Judoka2012 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne an dieser Kurbel

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...untour-XCT-JR-T202-42-32-22-Zaehne-152mm.html

die Stahl-KB gegen leichtere Teile austauschen. Leider sind jedoch das 22er und das 32er KB miteinander nur vernietet. Gibt es eine technische Lösung hierfür? Eine Art Adapter? Die Kurbel hat keine Gewindeaufnahmen für den 64er Lochkreis.

Alternativ könnte ich ja von 3 x 7 auf 2 x 8 umrüsten. Das 22er braucht er nicht wirklich, einem 7-Jährigen geht es ja mehr um die Anzahl der Gänge!

VG

Rainer


----------



## trifi70 (29. Dezember 2012)

Sowas kenn ich auch von älteren Shimano Kurbeln, dann halt nicht genietet, sondern geschraubt. STX und Ultegra sind mir in Erinnerung. Beide waren allerdings 5-Arm und sind damit nicht kompatibel. Adapter kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, da sind einfach zusätzliche "Laschen" am mittleren KB eingearbeitet, für einen Adapter wär da kaum Platz, grad das kleinste KB muss ja die höchsten Kräfte übertragen.

Ich würde wohl das kleinste KB einfach weglassen, den Schaltweg vom Umwerfer begrenzen und fertig. Spart auch etwas Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Judoka2012 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wäre wohl die beste Lösung. Hab den Ritzelrechner schon mal bemüht. Mit dem 7er Schraubkranz (14-16-18-20-22-24-34) und 32/42 werden wir jetzt mal testen.
VG
Rainer


----------



## stivinix (29. Dezember 2012)

Ein Freund hat die Kurbel umgebaut (KB aus Alu): 42/32 normal montiert und fürs kleine 4 Löcher (64er Lochkreis) gebohrt und ein M6 Gewinde reingeschnitten, dann das kl KB mit langen Schrauben und Hülsen befestigt. Hält den Belastungen eines 10-Jährigen stand ....

Gruß
St.


----------



## Judoka2012 (29. Dezember 2012)

Klingt doch gut! Wenn das Billigteil zusammgenietet ist, warum soll dann ein am 32er angeschraubtes 22er nicht funktionieren? Einen versierten Metaller hätte ich bei der Hand.

Klasse Tipp plus Bestätigung, dass es funzt! 

VG

Rainer


----------



## trifi70 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe es so, dass in die Kurbelarme gebohrt und dort befestigt wird. Das 32er hat ja normalerweise im Innenbereich kein Material an welchem man befestigen könnte...


----------



## Judoka2012 (30. Dezember 2012)

Bin schon selbst auf meinen Denkfehler gestoßen. Wenn mein Metaller sich das zutraut. Oder doch ein Adapterring mit 104er und 64er Lochkreis.


----------



## trifi70 (30. Dezember 2012)

Der Ring würde aufbauen und die Kette hätte nicht mehr ausreichend Platz. Die speziellen KB mit Befestigung für ein drittes kleines sehen etwa so aus: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/images/product_images/info_images/7493_0.jpg Nun weiß ich auch wieder, dass es nicht Ultegra war, sondern die Dura Ace Kurbel...


----------



## Judoka2012 (30. Dezember 2012)

Den Aufbau müsste man über die Stärke des Adapterrings regeln. Bei einem Kinderbike gehts ja nicht um die Riesenkräfte, da muss ein solcher Ring nicht so dick ausfallen.

Ich werde mal die KB messen, mal sehen, was dann noch für einen Adapter übrig bleiben würde.


----------



## stivinix (30. Dezember 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es so, dass in die Kurbelarme gebohrt und dort befestigt wird. Das 32er hat ja normalerweise im Innenbereich kein Material an welchem man befestigen könnte...



genau! so haben wir´s gemacht


----------

